# Arrowsmith V



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gotts me an LE elk tag in my pocket so I thought it only fitting to make me a new batch of woodies for my heavier bow. By heavier I mean my 55 pound bow instead of my 43 Pound bow...  I've always wanted some blue arrows (blue being my favorite color) but never could find the right shade of blue in the feather department. So, I just decided to dye my own feathers and run with it. I think this is my pertiest batch to date! I cant WAIT to run em through an elks chest! 

You compound guys wish you had arrows this sexy! 8)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks real good!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice! :mrgreen:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet looking arrows! Almost to purty to shoot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And to think that you want to get blood all over one of them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Critter said:


> And to think that you want to get blood all over one of them.


I know huh!But doesn't that ONE bloody arrow just make the whole picture worth looking at? :twisted:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Those are awesome arrows! Blue is arguably the most visible color in the spectrum from a deer's perspective so you will have to wear your famous Stihl camo.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Pretty for sure! Do I spot a helical twist to the feathers?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are purdy! They need to be hung over the mantle where they can bring beauty to any room in celebration of the "olden" days. I would polish the quiver first however.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Pretty for sure! Do I spot a helical twist to the feathers?


Helical? 









Na, you're just seein things... The only thing twisted about these arrows is the guy shooting them. :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Those are purdy! They need to be hung over the mantle where they can bring beauty to any room in celebration of the "olden" days. I would polish the quiver first however.


Scott, polishing that old quiver would be like re-bluing the barrel on a vintage 1776 hand forged musket used in the revolutionary war...


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know what's more impressive....that pretty blue, the fact that TEX has a great list of critters he's taken with those bows, or that gash his pretty arrows and those bows that TEX uses has managed to put in that goat! I'd have to say, the one arrow is worth the picture....yup.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> I don't know what's more impressive....that pretty blue, the fact that TEX has a great list of critters he's taken with those bows, or that gash his pretty arrows and those bows that TEX uses has managed to put in that goat! I'd have to say, the one arrow is worth the picture....yup.


Thanks buddy! One thing's for sure, Rage aint got nuthin on a well placed 160 grain Snuffer! 8) It's like throwing a three bladed axe through an animal! *\-\*


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good, hope they bring you luck.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Amazing craftsmanship, and a pretty darn good picture, too!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Tex wrote:You compound guys wish you had arrows this sexy!


Yep, Ah shore do, them be right purdy fo sho.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

That is a big batch of very pretty well crafted arrows. You must be planning on missing and losing lots of arrows then. :lol: Joking aside nice job and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

lifeisgood said:


> That is a big batch of very pretty well crafted arrows. *You must be planning on missing and losing lots of arrows then.* :lol: Joking aside nice job and good luck on the hunt.


Quite the contrary. As few shots at critters as I get these arrows should last me about five years...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool stuff!


----------

